# Traducteur automatique sur Safari



## Mourad13 (25 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

moi je cherche une application/un logiciel à installer sur mon Mac qui me permet de traduire de manière instantanée des parties d'un texte en le surlignant.
"Translate" est bien mais ça me traduit tout le texte dans une nouvelle fenêtre.
Moi je cherche une application avec un onglet...
Il me semble qu'avec Google Chrome c'est possible, mais moi je préfère rester sur Safari...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2013)

il existe pas mal de bookmarklets qui le font 

bookmarklets : ce sont des bookmarks- signets  qui enclenchent un script d'action en rapport avec une page web
il en existe des milliers de toutes sortes
( de gadgets à très utiles)

et parmi ceux ci plusieurs qui traduisent un texte selectionné d'une page
et sous divers formes , certains ouvrent une fenetre ou onglet à coté ,d'autres "remplacent" la page par la traduction,certains sont limités à une langue cible ,d'autres permettent de choisir
certains traduisent une page entiere etc etc

exemple parmi d'autres

```
javascript:%20function%20x()%20{%20%20%20%20loc%20=%20location.href;%20%20%20%20lang%20=%20prompt('Choose%20destination%20language%20(2%20chars%20abbreviation):%20',%20'en');%20%20%20%20if%20(lang.length%20==%202)%20{%20%20%20%20%20%20%20flag%20=%20true;%20%20%20%20}%20else%20{%20%20%20%20%20%20%20flag%20=%20false;%20%20%20%20%20%20%20alert('Invalid%20language%20abbreviation.')%20%20%20%20}%20%20%20%20text%20=%20'';%20%20%20%20if%20(window.getSelection)%20{%20%20%20%20%20%20%20text%20=%20window.getSelection();%20%20%20%20}%20else%20if%20(document.getSelection)%20{%20%20%20%20%20%20%20text%20=%20document.getSelection();%20%20%20%20}%20else%20if%20(document.selection)%20{%20%20%20%20%20%20%20text%20=%20document.selection.createRange().text;%20%20%20%20}%20}%20function%20y()%20{%20%20%20%20if%20((flag%20==%20true)%20&&%20(text%20==%20''))%20{%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20res%20=%20window.open(%20'http://translate.google.com/translate?u='%20+%20encodeURIComponent(loc)%20+%20'&sl=auto&tl='%20+%20lang,%20'left='%20+%20((window.screenX%20||%20window.screenLeft)%20+%2010)%20+%20',top='%20+%20((window.screenY%20||%20window.screenTop)%20+%2010)%20+%20',height=500px,width=640px,resizable=1,scrollbars=1');%20%20%20%20%20%20%20window.setTimeout(function()%20{%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20res.focus()%20%20%20%20%20%20%20},%20300)%20%20%20%20}%20}%20function%20z()%20{%20%20%20%20if%20((flag%20==%20true)%20&&%20(text%20!=%20''))%20{%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20res%20=%20window.open('http://translate.google.com/translate_t?text='%20+%20text%20+%20'&sl=auto&tl='%20+%20lang,%20'gTranslate_popup',%20'left='%20+%20((window.screenX%20||%20window.screenLeft)%20+%2010)%20+%20',top='%20+%20((window.screenY%20||%20window.screenTop)%20+%2010)%20+%20',height=500px,width=640px,resizable=1,scrollbars=1');%20%20%20%20%20%20%20window.setTimeout(function()%20{%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20res.focus()%20%20%20%20%20%20%20},%20300)%20%20%20%20}%20}%20x();%20y();%20z();
```
selection du texte d'une page
clic du bookmarklet 

fenetre de choix de langue cible ( codes google ,en pour anglais,fr pour francais etc)
et une fois choisi  ouverture de traduction (google) dans autre fenetre


----------



## fau6il (25 Octobre 2013)

Mourad13 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> moi je cherche une application/un logiciel à installer sur mon Mac qui me permet de traduire de manière instantanée des parties d'un texte en le surlignant.
> "Translate" est bien mais ça me traduit tout le texte dans une nouvelle fenêtre.
> ...



_Pour obtenir une "bonne" traduction, rien de tel qu'un "humain", professionnel de la chose. _


----------



## mac131 (26 Novembre 2013)

babylon traduit unique la partie du texte sélectionné


----------



## fau6il (26 Novembre 2013)

mac131 a dit:


> babylon traduit unique la partie du texte sélectionné



_En effet,  assez performant. 

Mais 99,00  _


----------

